# Commercial TV



## prawn_86 (5 November 2007)

Now i never really watch much TV, but i must say that i have noticed it deteriorating rapidly over the last year or six months.

It seems to me as though they have run out of ideas/cant be bothered anymore, as they have the 'standard' veiwer in their palms and they will watch pretty much anything.

One example is Ch 9 last night with a show called 'dirty jobs' or something. There has been a show running on ABC for a couple seasons which is exactly the same. No need to hire anybody to think about the structure of that show.

60 minutes showing their story on the moon last night. About 6 weeks ago on SBS there was an hour long doco about the exact same topic. 60 mins even interviewed the same people (probably just used the doc's tape!)

It makes my sigh about how dumb our populus as a whol;e is becoming. The masses are right where politicians/leaders/corporate people want them. Pliable, non-thinking and non-opinionated. Sounds similar to another 'world power' to me.

rant over...

comments welcome


----------



## vishalt (5 November 2007)

pretty much the reason why i dont watch TV, oh and ads, ads are the WORST


----------



## moneymajix (5 November 2007)

No TV in my household. 

Absolute waste of time, imo.

Also, bad for health especially for chidlren.

It has been found reading results in more happiness than watching TV.

You will be happier, healthier and more informed if you minimise or eliminate TV viewing!


----------



## vishalt (5 November 2007)

i wouldnt say the content on TV is bad, its different for everyone, its just that the TV bosses you around - you have to wait for the ads, you have watch the episode thats on at the moment, you have to watch it at the time the network demands, and you cant pause

id much prefer downloading/buying what i want in DvD/stream form and watching it when i want/how i want


----------



## moneymajix (5 November 2007)

I think a lot of the content is "bad".

TV programs (except ABC) are paid for by advertising, even the SBS to some extent now.

Advertisers influence on programming does not inspire confidence.

Some entertainment value in some programs (mainly from the public broadcasters).

For me, there are more negatives than positives.


----------



## prawn_86 (5 November 2007)

I tend to agree MM, although TV is a good medium for showing live or close to live events such as news and interviews, in a way that is easier to find, and better quality than the internet (at this stage)


----------



## moneymajix (6 November 2007)

I can live without it and do.


----------

